# Processing Kukkiwon Dan Certificates



## dortiz (Mar 21, 2010)

I received an email letting me know that the USTC should be able to start processing Kukkwon Dan Certificates by April.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2010)

I do not understand? I know the founder of the USTC should be able to process Dan ranks he is over a fourth. I guess what you mean is the KKW is going to make the USTC an official processor like the USAT is? If so what are there fee's and how long will it take? Just curious!


----------



## dortiz (Mar 21, 2010)

"the KKW is going to make the USTC an official processor like the USAT "

Yes, I dont know the details yet. I have to imagine that USAT cant continue to process them after that time but I dont know that for sure.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2010)

dortiz said:


> "the KKW is going to make the USTC an official processor like the USAT "
> 
> Yes, I dont know the details yet. I have to imagine that USAT cant continue to process them after that time but I dont know that for sure.


 

Do you have any ideal when the details are forth comings.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 21, 2010)

Just April, but I will certainly post anything I hear about it.


----------



## msmitht (Mar 21, 2010)

Why would you bother to go through the ustc or the usat? If you are a 4th dan or higher you can do it online by yourself. All you need is a scanner for the photo's and a cc# for the fee. Going through any org is only going to cost you more money in the first place. Unless the KKW is going to stop allowing us to get them independantly.....Doubtful though.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 21, 2010)

Valid point. I just got the email so part of my posting and watching is to see how that pans out.


----------



## msmitht (Mar 21, 2010)

dortiz said:


> Valid point. I just got the email so part of my posting and watching is to see how that pans out.


Funny that I did not get that email. I was in Chicago with you and get every other email from Harris. I do know why they are accepting 1st and 2nd dans now. They are not getting as many participants as they need to cover the KKW's expenses. They do not care about making money. They want to be in charge of KKW USA if and when they get approved.


----------



## Miles (Mar 22, 2010)

msmitht said:


> Funny that I did not get that email. I was in Chicago with you and get every other email from Harris. I do know why they are accepting 1st and 2nd dans now. They are not getting as many participants as they need to cover the KKW's expenses. They do not care about making money. They want to be in charge of KKW USA if and when they get approved.


 

Matt, the blurb about the USTC processing KKW applications was in the email about the new program for 1st and 2nd dan instructor classes.  In fact, GM Harris used the term "KKW USA."


----------



## dortiz (Mar 22, 2010)

"They want to be in charge of KKW USA if and when they get approved. "

I am pretty sure that already happened.


----------



## msmitht (Mar 22, 2010)

Miles said:


> Matt, the blurb about the USTC processing KKW applications was in the email about the new program for 1st and 2nd dan instructor classes.  In fact, GM Harris used the term "KKW USA."



TYVM. I looked again and saw it. Still don't know why anyone would go through them................ unless the KKW USA will be the only way for us to get them. Scary thought....


----------



## Gorilla (Mar 22, 2010)

According to the new project of Kukkiwon on 2010, Kukkiwon Overseas Branch,
We are informing the result of the evaluation of Kukkiwon Overseas Branch establishment.

1. Applied Nations and Organizations of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch

Continent	Pan-Am	Europe	Oceania	Asia
Nation &
Organizations	6 Nations
8 Organizations	5 Nations
7 Organizations	1 Nations
4 Organizations	9 Nations
13 Organizations

2. Selectional Committee of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch
. 
Name	Position
Mr. SONG, Bong Sup	The Vice President of the Kukkiwon
Mr. PARK, Hyun Sup	The Vice President of the Kukkiwon Academy 
Mr. KIM, Chul Oh	The Secretary General of the Kukkiwon
Mr. KIM, Young Tae	Member of the Selectional Committee of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch.
Mr. HWANG, Choon Seung	Member of the Selectional Committee of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch.
Mr. KIM, Joong Young	Member of the Selectional Committee of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch.





3. Results of the evaluation
&#9633; Result of the selected Kukkiwon Overseas Branch 

Nation	Results
Europe	Europe Taekwondo Union was selected as the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch
by Europe, except for England, Germany, Spain and France.
Italy Taekwondo Association was selected as the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch 
by Italy. 
U.S.A	USTC(*President Lee Sang Chu*l) was selected as the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch
by USA. 
Oceania	Oceania Taekwondo Union was selected as the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch
by Oceania, except for Australia and New Zealand. 
Asia/Africa	After the consideration of the condition of the Taekwondo, the overseas branch for the Asia and Africa will be decided afterwards. 


&#9633; Valid date of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch:
The valid date of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch will be 2 years. 

&#9633; The function of the Kukkiwon Overseas Branch. 
The overseas branch should educate the Kukkiwon Taekwondo, 
publicize the Kukkiwon and hold the Kukkiwon related events. 


*Sang Lee will be in charge of the KKW USA.  Yes that is the Sang Lee who used to run the USTU*

*Its Ground Hog Day*


----------



## spinny (Mar 23, 2010)

msmitht said:


> TYVM. I looked again and saw it. Still don't know  why anyone would go through them................ unless the KKW USA  will be the only way for us to get them. Scary thought....



I'm pretty much ignorant of all this, but...A lot of the black belts I know never bothered with Kukkiwon  certification because some people had trouble with applications  disappearing.  They sent the stuff, but got no certification, their  money disappeared, and never heard back from the KKW officials.  

I've  heard some people reconsidering applying in the hope that making the  process domestic will help those issues.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 23, 2010)

spinny said:


> I'm pretty much ignorant of all this, but...A lot of the black belts I know never bothered with Kukkiwon certification because some people had trouble with applications disappearing. They sent the stuff, but got no certification, their money disappeared, and never heard back from the KKW officials.
> 
> I've heard some people reconsidering applying in the hope that making the process domestic will help those issues.


 

Been there done that, paid the crooks and watched them run laughing.

Unfortunately, it was the instructors taking the money and not KKW.  Those corrupt people who claimed they had "ties to Korea and can get you certified" screwed over alot of people and gave the KKW a bad name.  


But now in the digital/electronics age, the world has shrunk and information is more easily available to all.  Back then it was a big secret that many did not want to let out about how to go about certifying individuals because they would loose money if eveyone knew.  Now is the easiest access to KKW that it has ever been in the history of KKW.

No more paying middle men.  As a 4th you can go directly through KKW on their website to promote your students.

Their are Orgs out there who can process Dan certifications as well.  It is no more of "who you know".  

In the end, its just a peice of paper to some, but something more important to others... Thats up to you.  But dont let the past hassles cloud your decisions today.  Things have changed.... you decide if its for the better.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 23, 2010)

Just to add on that....  Here's a senario of how it used to be where I was from...

There was one Korean instructor who "had a connection to KKW".

He processed his applications for his students and his school
Other schools in the area had no connection so they had to promote through him.
He had outragous rates for the DANS, and he tacked on his fees to the other schools, even requiring them to "pay" portions of "all" testing Dues (not just BB).
He had an extremely long wait time for DAN certs because he knew the longer he held them the more money he would make.
He would require students to train longer, usually twice as long between DANS to maximize income and reduce them getting the belt and leaving.
He basically Monopolized the market and made a killing on fees and outside testing income coming in.
If anyone got on his badside or did not agree, they were Blackballed from the area, events and schools.
This was your classic abuse of power.  Play by his rules or you were screwed.  My own (first) instructor found himself on the outs when he refuesed to pay "royalties" to another school.  He said screw KKW.

These days, this guy has no power anymore.  His reign ended.... funny and ironically, right around the time of Sang Lees (USTU) demise.  Not saying they were related at all..... but a funny coincidence none the less.


----------



## dortiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Why use USTC...

"With respect to the issue of Kukkiwon promotions, US Kukkiwon's goal is for
a two week turnaround time. In addition, each instructor will receive a 10%
rebate from each fee, with no requirement for individual or club membership.
So instead of costing you more to process Kukkiwon poom and dan
certification like USAT or USNTF, it actually costs less, with a quicker
turnaround time."

Also great news for folks attending the VA Instructors class.

"Kukkiwon President Seung Wan LEE, along with Kukkiwon Vice President Dr.
Hyun Sup PARK will be present for the 1st US Kukkiwon Instructor Course to
be held in Virginia. President Lee feels that the United States is one of
the most important branches and therefore he is coming to both encourage the
participants as well as to meet new people in the Kukkiwon world. This is
President Lee's first trip to the United States since becoming Kukkiwon
President last year.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 26, 2010)

dortiz said:


> Why use USTC...
> 
> "With respect to the issue of Kukkiwon promotions, US Kukkiwon's goal is for
> a two week turnaround time. In addition, each instructor will receive a 10%
> ...


 

I guess I shall have to iron my uniform...


----------



## Miles (Jun 30, 2010)

*I received this Press Release from GM Bruce Harris concerning the USTC's processing of KKW dan certificates:*






*PRESS RELEASE*


The United States Taekwondo Committee, the parent organization of U.S. Kukkiwon, announces that it is now accepting Kukkiwon Dan Applications for processing through Kukkiwon- The World Taekwondo Headquarters in Korea. U.S. Kukkiwon is the officially recognized Kukkiwon Overseas Branch in the United States of America.


In order to process Kukkiwon Dan Applications through U.S. Kukkiwon a minimum 4th Dan Kukkiwon Instructor must register with U.S. Kukkiwon by filling out a brief application form that may be found on the U.S. Kukkiwon website- www.uskkw.com. The purpose of this application is to establish a file with U.S. Kukkiwon so that we may be able to provide quick service to you in the processing of your Kukkiwon Dan applications. There is no fee to register for Dan processing with U.S. Kukkiwon.  


Grandmasters who have an established Regional or National Taekwondo organization may also process Kukkiwon Dan Applications through U.S. Kukkiwon. Grandmasters and leaders of such Regional or National Organizations should register their organization with U.S. Kukkiwon and provide our office a list of your 4th Dan Kukkiwon Black Belt holders and higher. That way we will be able to cross-reference the names that you provide in cases where individuals in your organization may try to process Dan applications directly with U.S. Kukkiwon without going through your organization.


4th Dan and higher Kukkiwon Masters or Grandmasters who are not affiliated with a private Regional or National organization may process Kukkiwon Dan applications for their students directly with U.S. Kukkiwon by registering individually with U.S. Kukkiwon.  


All who process their Kukkiwon Dan Applications through U.S. Kukkiwon will get a 10% discounted fee on all Kukkiwon Dan applications processed with U.S. Kukkiwon, and you may expect an approximate 30-day turnaround from the time that your Dan applications are received to the time that you will receive them. This does not include any time that it will take to register with U.S. Kukkiwon.


The Dan Application Process includes going to the U.S. Kukkiwon website and downloading a Kukkiwon Dan Application that you may either complete and mail in, or complete and send via email with a photo saved in .jpg format (smaller than 200 kb). Mail applications should be sent to: US Kukkiwon 1316 North Academy Boulevard/Colorado Springs, CO 80909


----------



## irgordon (Jun 7, 2012)

The KOMS program seems to be growing, I am glad to see the Kukkiwon is now acting directly to get school owners legitimate access to Kukkiwon Dan certifications. There has been a lot of shysty business going on with the Koreans and certain organization and associations that "processed" your application.

I'm not saying the school owner or association can't attach a small fee but, more than $200, for the whole process is outrageous, especially since its only $70 for direct from Kukkiwon. If you are a registered 4th Dan, you have the right of recommendation up to 2nd Dan (maybe 3rd??). 

I am more interested in having the Instructor Training program established in the US, so we can get Instructor, Master Instructor and other Kukkiwon certifications without travelling overseas to train.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jun 8, 2012)

irgordon said:


> I'm not saying the school owner or association can't attach a small fee but, more than $200, for the whole process is outrageous, especially since its only $70 for direct from Kukkiwon. If you are a registered 4th Dan, you have the right of recommendation up to 2nd Dan (maybe 3rd??).



Kukkiwon 4th Dans and above can promote to one grade below themselves (with the exception of 9th Dans that can only promote up to 7th Dan - 8th and 9th must be taken at the Kukkiwon).

Cheers,


Andy


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2012)

irgordon said:


> The KOMS program seems to be growing, I am glad to see the Kukkiwon is now acting directly to get school owners legitimate access to Kukkiwon Dan certifications. There has been a lot of shysty business going on with the Koreans and certain organization and associations that "processed" your application.


Which organization are your referring to when you say "processed" his application?  Were you referring to a general sense of organizations or were you trying to pinpoint one in particular?


----------



## irgordon (Jun 8, 2012)

I meant in general, like any state associations or other taekwondo membership affiliations that have promoted ties to the Kukkiwon for Dan certification, outside of USA Taekwondo (formerly USTU).


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 8, 2012)

irgordon said:


> I meant in general, like any state associations or other taekwondo membership affiliations that have promoted ties to the Kukkiwon for Dan certification, outside of USA Taekwondo (formerly USTU).


USTC was originally set to be one of the overseas direct connection to the KKW, to help provide direct access to dan certifications and other events up  until the new management at the KKW kicked in and severed all legal  binding contracts with organizations such as USTC.  So I am not sure if this is what you are referring to as being shysty as there was nothing  shysty about it.  It was this relationship which help bring ITC and  other courses over from Korea to here, courses which were shunned  originally by USAT.


----------



## irgordon (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I didn't know that. fact remains that the KOMS will be something better and more comprehensive on a global-scale.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 8, 2012)

dortiz said:


> I received an email letting me know that the USTC should be able to start processing Kukkwon Dan Certificates by April.



I haven't seen any of this but I can guess what's going on. USTC has probably signed or is is about to sign a Memorundum of Understanding with USTC, just like several regional and national taekwondo organization here in the U.S have already done. I think this could also be a sign that USTC and the Kukkiwon have come to some settlement in regards to the lawsuit USTC had filed against the Kukkiwon.
Orgs that have signed agreements with the Kukkiwon include the AAU Taekwondo,  United States National Taekwondo Federation, and the  California Unified Taekwondo Association. Under the agreements, those organizations pledge to work with the Kukkiwon in promoting taekwondo, agree never to issue their own dan certificates, host education and training programs with the Kukkiwon, etc. Among benefits for instructor members of the organizations is discounted Kukkiwon certification rates and easier access to Kukkiwon training opportunities.


----------



## Master Dan (Jun 9, 2012)

Going to the USKKW LINK it still says suspended indefitely I assume you mean April of 2013??


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 11, 2012)

Archtkd said:


> I haven't seen any of this but I can guess what's going on. USTC has probably signed or is is about to sign a Memorundum of Understanding with USTC, just like several regional and national taekwondo organization here in the U.S have already done. I think this could also be a sign that USTC and the Kukkiwon have come to some settlement in regards to the lawsuit USTC had filed against the Kukkiwon.


To be clear the KKWUS was to be the goto place for people like the AAU and USAT to process dan certifications under the KKW, instead of having to go directly to Korea. This is an old thread from 2010 which was revived recently.  There has been not settlement to the dispute with KKW as of yet. 




> Orgs that have signed agreements with the Kukkiwon include the AAU Taekwondo,  United States National Taekwondo Federation, and the  California Unified Taekwondo Association. Under the agreements, those organizations pledge to work with the Kukkiwon in promoting taekwondo, agree never to issue their own dan certificates, host education and training programs with the Kukkiwon, etc. Among benefits for instructor members of the organizations is discounted Kukkiwon certification rates and easier access to Kukkiwon training opportunities.


The original design of all of this was to have an actual KKW branch in the US and other nations.  While the KKWUS did share some of the same officers as the USTC, they were to be separate organizations.  KKW established several of these types of agreements with other nations as well.  They were contractually legal binding agreements between KKW and other orgs.  When the new President of the KKW took over, he dismissed all contracts that was established by the previous leadership, even though he was urged from others within the KKW organization to honor said contracts.  As the result, we are in this legal mess that USTC has tried to resolve amicably several times prior to having to finally take legal actions.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 11, 2012)

miguksaram said:


> To be clear the KKWUS was to be the goto place for people like the AAU and USAT to process dan certifications under the KKW, instead of having to go directly to Korea. This is an old thread from 2010 which was revived recently.  There has been not settlement to the dispute with KKW as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The original design of all of this was to have an actual KKW branch in the US and other nations.  While the KKWUS did share some of the same officers as the USTC, they were to be separate organizations.  KKW established several of these types of agreements with other nations as well.  They were contractually legal binding agreements between KKW and other orgs.  When the new President of the KKW took over, he dismissed all contracts that was established by the previous leadership, even though he was urged from others within the KKW organization to honor said contracts.  As the result, we are in this legal mess that USTC has tried to resolve amicably several times prior to having to finally take legal actions.



I didn't realize this was an old thread that's been revived. That said, I don't mind the current way the Kukkiwon is doing things by working with more organization and instructors directly, through the KOMS program and agreements. I prefer more choice.


----------



## d1jinx (Jun 11, 2012)

newbs


----------

